# is this the same fish???



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have serious doubts, don't get me wrong my TINY little guy is very cute and sweet, and I very happy with him, but I am pretty darn sure after watching him for a couple weeks that he is not the fish I bought.
fish I bought:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Unless his fins grew out very fast, I don't think it's the same fish either. :/


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Unless his fins grew out very fast, I don't think it's the same fish either. :/


Yeah I the first pic he looks like he has double rays and in the second pic single rays.

Edit: Nevermind he does have the double rays but they're way longer in the second pic


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ummm.... he really doesn't look like the same fish. at all... that sucks.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They don't have the same coloration at all. Flaring pics would help but I don't think thats the same fish.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

I can see how MAYBE hes the same fish. I always wonder how the "breeders" get such VIBRANT colours when they keep them in little tanks with no plants. 
And of course the pics always look amazing!!!

Im not sure tho....tough one. Could it be from the same "litter" (dont know the proper word) like his brother or something? Definatley not as dramatically coloured as the "one you bought"

I say judging on the length from the end of the dorsal fin to the top of the caudal fin it is not the same fish. (unless he grew in length)

:/ Still the one u have is really pretty!

What breeder did u get your fish from (if u dont mind me asking)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Usually the tanks breeders take pictures in are not the tanks the fish are kept in. They're put in clear glass or plastic tanks surrounded by other fish to get them to flare... similar to betta shows. And usually they have good lighting on the fish for the picture.

If when you bought the fish it said something about "what you see is what you get" then it is probably the same fish or it could be a sibling from the same spawn..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I highly doubt thats the same fish. Even in the lighting in the second pic, you can see their body colors aren't the same- first is darker, second being lighter. And the second fish's fins aren't outlined in black.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Really don't think that's the same fish. Which really sucks. 

The rays aren't even slightly the same, and the coloring is totally different. Maybe tell the breeder??


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

same fry maybe, not same fish though. i've never seen a dark body like that turn so light. all his black and blue is gone and that cant just happen...
unless you know the breeder personally, i think you may have been fooled. someone who wants to sell average fish faster by putting up amazing pics that are similar to the actual fish.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

i got him from kelsonbetta, he still hasn't given me feedback and was terrible to communicate with. I was pretty darn sure he was not the same fish, but he was SO small when he cam, almost as small as a nickel! So I couldn't tell. Yes his body is very light in color, and the one I "bought is black- different shaped head I think too.. He really doesn't ever flare, even when Spidey flares at him. 
I stare at him, but I just can't see how his rays grew that long in such a short time.  As I said he is very cute and friendly...just sucks that I paid $31 for him plus shipping.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the response I received when I emailed him today:

I am sure I sent u the rite fish,from the pic ,it seems different.2 possibilites,during shipping 'either someone swap the fish with another mg ct, or yr mg ct is nt in stable condition which made it loses the colour.u must use almond leave extract for keeping bettas.pls take a upclose pic and I will see again. Thanks!


PS I DO use almond leaves and almond leave extract is in my conditioner. The other two in the tank have not lost color...
Weird...drama drama drama...LOL.??


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I won a betta on aqua bid & he looks nothing like the fish I won. He was green & red in the pic but once I got him here & in his tank his green all but disaapeared.

Dexter on aqua bid

View attachment 10961


I will have to find my after pic thought I had one in here. As you can see though he has green. His green if blue now.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't buy from that breeder for his spelling alone! My goodness! Does he have a good rating on aquabid?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

It does not look like the same fish to me. I wouldn't buy from that breeder ever again. He does not seem very mature or professional from his response.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus he sounds dodgy. wouldnt go near him if i were looking for a betta! i think he's pretty surprised someone actually noticed LOL. bring him to court for that.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you find out if this is the same fish? How is his color now?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ ditto. have you recent pics for us to see?
im still damn sure its not same fish lol


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

nope he is still the same.  
there is no way he is the same fish, his body is light blue not black..he has black in his tail..but his tail is NOT black.  But he is very sweet. 
I keep looking for my real fish to show up on aquabid..like that would happen


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I am waiting on two fish I won on Aquabid to arrive, my biggest fear is that they send a "comparable" fish. Did the seller work something out with you?


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am ok with it..I don't breed..but the seller swears that he sent the right fish, his feedback is all good, except for one that says could not produce fish purchased?? I should message them and ask what they meant. 
If I were to blame someone, I don't know who I would blame, him or the transhipper, who also was horrible at communicating with me. (Only wonder as the seller said maybe the fish was swapped out in transport) Transhipper has great feedback too..and got my beautiful mg hm female from them. I am not going to worry to much, Karma will get whoever is responsible, and I have a very cut little guy. :-shock:


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

That's too bad, but, But BUT! Your fish has a great home and is probbably very happy to be living with you. That doesn't mean I wouldn't raise a little hell for the seller anyway.
Keep us updated!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww! He was as big as a nickel? How adorable! Mini betta! I agree that that fish does NOT look like the same one though ._. how's he been doing?


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Just curious, but who did you use for your trans-shipper? I used Linda Olsen, and she took over 2 months to send me my Marble HMs, claiming that "the label washed off the bags". I still don't know how it took 2 months to ask the breeder who was who?


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i think its the same fish. Look at his dorsal fin. THe breeder pic and your pic show the exact same little pattern of blue. I can also see the same blue on his tail. Maybe the breeder tweeked the pic or your fish is just really stressed out right now in his new home.


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

I use linda olsen as well. First time was fantastic communication. This time though she claims she sent an email that the fish arrived ok (never got it) and she would ship tuesday (she didn't) and after weds night with no fish I emailed the breeder and her both and finally got a response and shipping info the next day.

I used to wonder if Naz is really the same fish that was in the aquabid photos... but even though his color isn't the same, the fin patterns are. But then I have horrible icky lighting in his tank.


----------

